# UNION STRIKE KILLS THE TWINKIE



## CbusPaul (Nov 16, 2012)

Hostess went out of business. No more Twinkies or Ho-Ho's. Most of my food groups are now gone. Hopefully the brands are bought by someone else.


----------



## guitarjamman (Nov 16, 2012)

It gets even worse....Drake was owned by hostess as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

Gah, no more Drake's Cakes?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

*Holy crap that's a lot of brands going under...*

* Brands*

In the United States, these include:


Baker's Inn

Beefsteak

Blue Ribbon

Bread du Jour

Butternut Breads

Colombo

Cotton’s

Di Carlo



Drake's

Dolly Madison

Dutch Hearth

Eddy’s

Good Hearth

Holsom

Home Pride

Hostess

J.J. Nissen



Merita

Millbrook

Mrs. Cubbison’s

Nature's Pride

Parisian

Standish Farms

Sweetheart

Toscana

Wonder Bread


* per wikipedia*


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2012)

I predict this topic will be covered on a future SouthPark episode


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

NOOO...not my beefsteak rye bread


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's truely a sad day.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Geeze...most of the bread brands we buy are on that list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How does that happen bread is a staple food


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2012)

They said the Twinkie could survive a nuclear blast. Apparently, failed union negotiations were just too much for it.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

Twinkies, nature's most perfect food with the infinite shelf life.

Gonna go buy every one at the store right now.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama bailout? Or is it too late for that?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if the striking union employees (ex employees) will think differently about their negotiations in their next job?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Geeze...most of the bread brands we buy are on that list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How does that happen bread is a staple food


I'm pretty sure I have never bought any brand on that list.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Geeze...most of the bread brands we buy are on that list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How does that happen bread is a staple food
> ...



Beefsteak - since I can't get Rosen's rye bread this is next best thing around here

Bread du Jour - favorite dinner rolls

Butternut Breads - way better than wodner bread but it has limited availability by us, used to eat it all the time when we lived in urban areas



Dolly Madison

Home Pride when we needed a cheap white bread

Hostess



Nature's Pride we buy their whole wheats or healthier variety like honey oat etc...

Wonder Bread the brand name white bread we have more of


the wonder/hostess outlet store in town will likely go away then too...not that they were any cheaper...just closer to expiration.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2012)

Its the end of the world as we know it....

/&gt;http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/national-international/NATL-Twinkies-Maker-Hostess-Going-Out-of-Business-179643161.html

No more Zingers...no more DingDongs...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2012)

18,500 jobs lost.

Obamanomics:

The company cited increasing pension and medical costs for employees as one of the drivers behind its latest filing.

“Most employees who lose their jobs should be eligible for government-provided unemployment benefits," Hostess said.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2012)

The brands are for sale as part of the liquidation. Those that can be produced at a profit will likely be put back into production by another company.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

_Merged since we had two threads on the same topic..._


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


There are other bread brands out there. I don't think I have ever purchased any of those brands of bread. We don't buy white bread so that knocks a few off the list right away.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 16, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> 18,500 jobs lost.
> 
> Obamanomics:
> 
> ...



I can't draw a line from your statements to Obamanomics. . . health care costs have been skyrocketing since the Clinton days, and pension costs are a function of demographics and promises made back in the 80s and 90s.

I think it has more to do with the unions refusing to step up and accept their share of the burden.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

^that sounds about right...thinking only about themselves instead of the whole. the 6600 ruined it for the 18500


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 16, 2012)

I smell a conspiracy. Had this happened before the election, it may have influenced voters against the unions and swayed the outcome. Just a coincidence that this and the Petraeus thing happen immediately following the election. Were the Bilderbergs meeting too?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow! No more Twinkies?! What would Woody Harrelson say?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to offer my congrats to the Unions for taking down another American company.

It's days like this where I thank my lucky stars that I live in a Right to Work State.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2012)

Id be curious to know what a guy makes that squirts custard filling into a fried pastry??

urghh maybe not...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought machines did that...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Id be curious to know what a guy makes that squirts custard filling into a fried pastry??
> 
> urghh maybe not...





snickerd3 said:


> I thought machines did that...


Do I sense a pending MS Paint picture?


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I would like to offer my congrats to the Unions for taking down another American company.
> 
> It's days like this where I thank my lucky stars that I live in a Right to Work State.


What he said. The rest of the employees agreed to the conditions (pay cut, decreased benefits), but the bakers said no. Seriously, what was so horrible about a pay cut? Last raise here was in 2008 and we've had our healthcare go up every year, with no corresponding match. It's not like they were striking against unsafe working conditions. If I was part of the other group, I'd show them exactly how a twinkie gets filled.

Oh, and I've seen a moldy twinkie.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2012)

^ and if you are unsatisfied with those T&amp;C's, you are free to leave and make a change. For me personally, I would not tolerate a pay cut and/or lack of annual raise.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

Sno balls

Seriously though, somebody like Frito Lay or Coca Cola will have the rights and patents by the end of next week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no doubt that most of those products will be absorbed by one of their competitors.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and if you are unsatisfied with those T&amp;C's, you are free to leave and make a change. For me personally, I would not tolerate a pay cut and/or lack of annual raise.


I tolerate having a job that provides very well for my family. A raise would be nice, but it's not an end all. It definitely isn't worth putting that many people out of jobs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2012)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ and if you are unsatisfied with those T&amp;C's, you are free to leave and make a change. For me personally, I would not tolerate a pay cut and/or lack of annual raise.
> ...


Agreed. But as you mentioned, living costs and health care are always on the rise. To keep up with that, annual raises are a must in my opinion. The engineering market is very competitive yet selective right now. I know for a fact in my region if Company A "claims" they can't afford annual raises, Company B would be more than happy to do this for the right person and the right qualifications. This may not be the case for more rural areas and you may need to take what you can get. I can appreciate that.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2012)

We were just discussing the Hostess story here at work and we had to wonder two things:

1. How much DOES a baker from Hostess make?

2. If you were hiring a baker and saw they last worked at Hostess, would that temper your view?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 16, 2012)

csb said:


> We were just discussing the Hostess story here at work and we had to wonder two things:
> 
> 1. How much DOES a baker from Hostess make?
> 
> 2. If you were hiring a baker and saw they last worked at Hostess, would that temper your view?


1. don't know but one of the comment in one of the articles referenced a dough stirrer making about $11/hr and stating that he was better off on unemployment than taking a pay cut.

2. only until I asked how they thought the strike played out for them. Their answer would drive my judgment on character. My skeptism would not limit them from getting in the door to display their character. Unions vote on majority and their story should have the opportunity to be heard.


----------



## MGX (Nov 16, 2012)

They had a choice of pay cuts and keep a job and they chose having no job as the best possible outcome.

There's nothing wrong with many union employees; some are the greatest ever and only want to make the most amount of money they can (I don't blame them; I would too) and being in a union provides that. There are others who get eaten up with the union propaganda and ruin it for their brothers and sisters.

I predict Twinkies will be back on the shelves in short order made with non-union hands.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

csb said:


> Oh, and I've seen a moldy twinkie.


Tell Mr. CSB not to fear. They make a topical cream for that these days.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^^ *NO* pictures please!! The mental image made me throw up in my mouth a little!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

^Wimp!

As for the Hostess people...They took der jerbs! Kidding aside, that's a lot of people out of work. If some of these brands do stay afloat, it will probably get farmed out to India and renamed as Twincurries.


----------



## MGX (Nov 16, 2012)

Curry twinkies sound amazing!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^ Deep fried &amp; covered in chocolate no less...


----------



## MGX (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe a chutney or mango twinkie. I see this going places.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 16, 2012)

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to offer my congrats to the Unions for taking down another American company.
> ...


What, so only inept CEOs &amp; NAFTA can kill a company / workforce? These people likely had no choice as to being in the union, probably had to pay $25+/ paycheck for that "priviledge", yet accept pay cuts &amp; reduced benefits to keep mediocre jobs?! I don't see how they really had any other choice - more power to right to workers for gleefully dropping trou &amp; taking that proverbial shafting, Hostess et al will probably just move ops to Mexico or Canada anyways, if that wasnt already in the works


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

csb said:


> Oh, and I've seen a moldy twinkie.


I don't believe you. After how many years? In or out of the packaging? What kind of security clearance do you have?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

envirotex said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I've seen a moldy twinkie.
> ...





to answer you last question, probably one of these :



(Sorry, I just couldn't help myself! VT has tainted the way I think...)


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ mines bigger...


----------



## guitarjamman (Nov 19, 2012)

well this might be good news. Pabst Blue Ribbon is considering putting in a bid for Twinkies - the possibilities would be endless


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2012)

beer battered twinkies


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

mmmmmm good!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, the Twinkies was purchased from the outlet store and was within a month of purchase. I bit into it and discovered an odd state and saw the mold. I then went to the box and saw all of them were moldy. I should have taken a picture, but I never knew Hostess would go tits up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2012)

csb said:


> I never knew Hostess would go tits up.


You're not supposed to use that word!!!


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2012)

(sorry)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 21, 2012)

csb said:


> I never knew Hostess would go tits up.


I knew a couple.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2012)

Lumber Jim said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Ha! Don't forget to GFY on the way out.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

^ ???? GFY- good for you?, government fiscal year?, go find yourself?, galaxy fraulein yuna?


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 22, 2012)

Until these products are bought up, we can get em' here.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&amp;_from=R40&amp;_nkw=twinkie&amp;_sop=1

Maybe twinkies were set to expire on doomsday 12/21/12?


----------



## schoolofpe (Nov 30, 2012)

Now I wish the myth of the forever shelf life for the Twinkie was true 

I wish I could comment on some of the jokes! Good stuff... 

It’s a quiet office, so picture me just bursting out with sudden laughter in dead silence


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2013)

> The indestructible Twinkie appears to be one step closer to a comeback.
> 
> Hostess Brands is close to announcing that it has picked two investment firms - C. Dean Metropoulos &amp; Co. and Apollo Global Management - as the lead bidders for its Twinkies and other snack cakes, according to a source close to the situation who was not authorized to comment publicly on the talks.
> 
> The joint "stalking horse" bid would set the floor for an auction process that lets competitors make better offers. A judge would have to approve any final sale.




Read more here: http://www.thestate.com/2013/01/28/2608849/hostess-to-pick-little-debbie.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 25, 2013)

They are back!

http://www.thestate.com/2013/04/24/2739949/twinkies-are-back-hostess-plant.html


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 25, 2013)

The two things that will still be around following a nuclear holocaust are cock roaches and Twinkies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 25, 2013)

And Honey Boo Boo. She's eaten so many of them that her body has fused with the chemical compounds that make Twinkies indestructible...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 25, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> And Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 25, 2013)

They are now owned by Bimbo Bakeries out of Mexico. Heh.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2013)

Twinkies will return 7/15/13!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2346900/Sweetest-Comeback-In-The-History-Of-Ever-New-Hostess-owners-say-Twinkies-shelves-starting-July-15.html


----------



## envirotex (Jun 24, 2013)

I would have tried a little harder for a July 4th re-lauch...


----------

